# اسمع صراخي



## tamav maria (16 يوليو 2010)

امل اذنك الى واسمعني
انا فى حاجة شديدة اليك
وحدك عارف ظروفي
املأ قلبي ليكن لك حبي
انت مازلت عمري وحياتي
علمني كيف انسى الماضي
علمني كيف احبك 
بعد مرة يا يسوع
ليلة بعد ليلة لاانساك
املك عمري وقلبي
علمني ولاتتركني وحدي
اخاف ألمى وأوجاعي
عدم ثقتى وشكى هزني 
جعلني افكر وأسهر ليالي
صوتك حبك لايفارق خيالي
احبك يا يسوع فاملأ كيانى
يسوع يامن ملكت قلبي
حبك جعلني احلق بسمائي
من فرحي وحبى وهيامي
حنوك اخذني الى عالم ثاني
عالم روحانى احس فيه بأمالى
عالم اشعر فيه بكياني
اجعلني احس بكل شيء
بحياتي بعدما فقدت احساسي
امسح دمعي وهز مشاعري
لاتبتعد عني ولاتجعل بيننا
اي مسافاتي
فقط اخذني من دنيتي
لارحل معك الى اي مكان
احلى شيء هو انت عندي
لايهمني المكان او الزمان
احب ان اكون معك
لاني احبك واحب كل شيءفيك
تاج الشوك والمسمارى
فاجذبنى ربى وراك وانا اجرى​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (16 يوليو 2010)

> لايهمني المكان او الزمان
> احب ان اكون معك
> لاني احبك واحب كل شيءفيك
> تاج الشوك والمسمارى
> فاجذبنى ربى وراك وانا اجرى


 
امين

شكرا عالــ التامل الطيب
مودتي​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2010)




----------



## tamav maria (18 يوليو 2010)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> امين​
> شكرا عالــ التامل الطيب
> 
> مودتي​


 

اشكرك بنوته 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (18 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


 


اشكرك كليمو 
للمداخله الرائعه


----------



## mera22 (18 يوليو 2010)

ميرسي كتير
الرب يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (19 يوليو 2010)

mera22 قال:


> ميرسي كتير
> الرب يباركك


 

thank you mera


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## tamav maria (6 سبتمبر 2010)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> امين​
> شكرا عالــ التامل الطيب
> 
> مودتي​


----------



## tamav maria (6 سبتمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميــــن
> 
> شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​


 
اشكرك كوكو


----------



## christianbible5 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

> لايهمني المكان او الزمان
> احب ان اكون معك
> لاني احبك واحب كل شيءفيك
> تاج الشوك والمسمارى
> فاجذبنى ربى وراك وانا اجرى


*الرب يباركك اختي الغالية...*
*الصلاة حلوة كتير... ميرسي...*


----------

